# Releasing a feral pigeon



## malc5656 (Jan 21, 2013)

I recent rescued a feral pigeon from drowning. After drying the little fella out, he/she was reluctant to leave the warmth of my works office. I have since taken the bird home to ensure it feeds ok and that it has no other symptoms relating to it's unfortunate mishap. I am pleased to say the bird is feeding well and seems to be non the worse for its ordeal. Since taking the bird home the weather in the UK has turned wintry with lots of snow fall and minus temperatures. I will home the bird until the weather improves. Upon release where would it be best to release the bird, I.e. where it was found or would release in my garden be ok? My concerns are that if I release the bird where it was found that there will be insufficient food but on the plus side few predators. If I release the bird in my garden, which rural with lots of trees and shrubs etc, it would have plenty of food but there would be more predators....cats, foxes etc. any advice would be much appreciated. The pigeon is approximately 3/4 months old. Regards Malc.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi MALC,

Thank you for caring for the little friends.

I would not release him until spring time, I also have a young rescue 3/4 months old and i do not plan to release him in the winter.
1. Wait until spring
2. Is there a flock in the area you rescued? Pigeons live in flocks and since he is young, he still needs to learn from the others to survive. By himself he is sitting duck for a predator. In flock , pigeons have way to warn each other and techniques to fly in flock to avoid the predators. If there's no flock in the area you rescued him, you may look for a place where there is a flock and release him in the spring time.

I hope you can keep him for 2 more months.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

I will also add that he cannot just be "released" into a flock as the flock may not accept him straight away which would also make him a target for predators.
He would need to go through what we call a soft release regimen, where he is caged amongst them, so he learns from the flock how to forage for food and how to react in moments of danger while he is safe in the cage.
This also allows the flock to see and semi interact with him so that when the time comes he has more chance of acceptance.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post a picture of him, so we could get a better idea of his age?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I concur with the above. His/her chances are improved significantly if released into a flock once the weather gets a bit better....don't release him as a single bird with no other Pigeons around. However as Quazar notes, one cannot just find a flock and open the cage and say goodbye all in one day.

Your pal needs to be acclimated to the flock you are going to release into. If he/she was rescued as a baby or fledgling, the acclimation process will take about a week (that would be at least 6 sessions of maybe 15 minutes/day, once a day at least). You can PM me for further Soft Release instructions. It isn't hard to do.

Thanks for caring.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

i always do quick release.. i dont do no sessions.. never.. so far all the hundreds of babies i released are still doing good in the flocks i picked for them


----------



## SookiePidge (Feb 3, 2013)

With adults I always acclimatise them before release for a week or two just to make doubly sure they are ready, then I always release back or near from where they came they will find a food source there otherwise they wouldn't have been surviving, I pick locations to release my hand reared pigeons but again they go into an aviary for 5 weeks prior and I group them so that they are released together I then pick somewhere like a local nature park as I know people feed them and like pigeons there i also release birds here that may need a little hand in life every now and then


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I think it is a necessity to *soft-release* a youngster who has been in care if they came to you clearly as a pre- or just-post-fledgling, because they have never fledged completey ~ thus have learned little other than hanging around the nest waiting for Mom and Dad.

Having never learned any of the ropes of the Feral world, they need some acclimatization to a flock prior to releasing. 

Adolescents who were clearly already fledged, and adults....they are usually OK just to release; although w/ adolescents I usually test it first with one acclimatization session just to make sure they are showing the right signs.


----------



## DanCel (May 22, 2021)

My wife grabbed a pigeon that was dying and cold during the winter. He was wobbly and not able to walk well. All fluffed up and miserable looking. So, we brought him in and bought a large dog cage and fed and cared for him. Bathes to rid him of lice and now he is a beautiful pigeon once again. Noisy but lovable. We care for him deeply but he definately needs a mate. He now spends alot of time hiding in different places. ( We let him fly around and of course clean up constantly. Gets a bath once every three days and has moulted throughout the winter. I can send before and after pictures which show the transition. He needs other pigeons and freedom. Soft release? We will continue to feed the flock he came from as they are here everyday. Wesley, as we call him is a fussy eater, I hand feed him later in the day with cooked peas which he just loves. Concerned and it is a heart felt issue at the moment. What to do.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Obviously you have grown fond of him. Keep him and get him a handicapped female. There are various FB groups where you can post regarding rescue centres close to you. You can try Pigeon rescue and rehabilitation. The "hiding in different places" sounds like he wants to start nesting. You might even have a female. Two females will get on, two males won't. If you have space, build them an outside aviary. Otherwise, search online for pigeonpants. That will help with the pooping issue.


----------



## DanCel (May 22, 2021)

Wesley dances aroungd making noises like a male but for all I know maybe females do as well. Gave HIM/HER a small stick and was carrying it all over, Can you tell by a picture if it is a he or she? The head is flat. From what I read that is a male. Sure makes alot of moaning sounds and can sometime be continous and very loud. Otherwise a happy bird and now very colorful. Rock pigeon. Acts more like he owns us then the otherway around.
By the way thanks for your reply!


----------



## DanCel (May 22, 2021)

We, Cecilia and I care for many birds at our place. The pigeons are numerous. Cecilia makes penne pasta with peanut butter and also feed them seeds and kitty pellets. Raven, named hello, loves hotdogs,pasta and niblets and cooked chicken parts. Bluejays,Greyjays,although they now have departed back up north, Humming birds are now here. I guess we just love the birds. Birds the word here.🙄😷


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Sounds as if he is a male. The only way for sure is that females lay eggs. You can always build him a release aviary for a soft release. Do it in such a way that he can get back inside for sleeping if necessary. He needs to spend time outside to get familiar with the area and used to the other pigeons.


----------



## Rodgers (Jul 26, 2021)

goga82 said:


> i always do quick release.. i dont do no sessions.. never.. so far all the hundreds of babies i released are still doing good in the flocks i picked for them


Great to hear i would be great to hear how different people have had successful releases baring the one way that is often qouted !


----------



## Pigeonsonbalcony (Aug 13, 2021)

HI 

How are you getting on with your little pigeon? I read that its recommended you take her/him to a rescue centre to get released with some others, in one of your messages. That does sound like a good idea. They usually have a few and they could then get a good health check before leaving and have friends. The rescue near me..feeds them anyway once they are released and let them sleep around the place where they are safe and know the place. I highly recommend the CW rescue centre, where Chris who you have spoken to already works. 

Please let me know what you decided to do. And please upload a pic if you can, it would be so nice to see your lovely pigeon.


----------

